# Bbw, Xwg



## assass3 (Jul 25, 2010)

I haven't seen any in a while.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2010)

So write some.


----------



## assass3 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am incapable of writing any story worth reading nor do i have any interest in writing one. I am an art apreciator not an artist unfortunately.


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 1, 2010)

1) practice, practice, practice
2) I've started a new series, because, well, I felt like it. online writing is a wonder for the author, because you can choose your deadlines and what not, but a nightmare for the readers, waiting for new stuff.
3) the archives are chocked full of XWG stuff, surely you haven't exhausted all of it.


----------



## mountaindew (Aug 4, 2010)

How explicit are we allowed to get with the literature around here?? Just wondering, in the event that I should write my own XWG story.


----------



## Lou Grant (Aug 5, 2010)

mountaindew said:


> How explicit are we allowed to get with the literature around here?? Just wondering, in the event that I should write my own XWG story.



Rules can be found here. If you are still unsure you can discuss specifics with me or another editor before posting your story.


----------



## Koudelka (Sep 2, 2010)

I am wondering too, where all the XWG-story-writers have gone. It is true, that the archives are full of very good classig XWG, but nowadays I find less and less of them.
I am writing one myself right now, but it is very unsure, when it will be finished.


----------



## AussieDude (Sep 3, 2010)

Koudelka said:


> I am wondering too, where all the XWG-story-writers have gone. It is true, that the archives are full of very good classig XWG, but nowadays I find less and less of them.
> I am writing one myself right now, but it is very unsure, when it will be finished.



Are you refferring to your illustrated story maggie? how is that one going?


----------



## Koudelka (Sep 4, 2010)

No, I mean I'm writing another classic written WG story. 
The Maggie story is not finished, but I have no time to work on it right now. But I promise, that I won't give up.


----------



## mr1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm sure that a new WG story from you would rock so much!


----------

